# Antique Brass



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi there

I'm building a bench that has a built in drawer for storage. I got these great "antique" brass handles for the drawer and now I'm thinking I'd like another accent for the top of the bench. I'd like that same style of brass as an inlay in the top. Basically, I'm looking for antique brass strips for that. However, I can't find anything that matches this type of brass. 

This forum won't let me post a url to the handle in question. But if you went to the Rockler site it's the "_Grand Avenue Collection Antique Brass 3'' Cup Pull_" under "_Knobs & Pulls._"

I think this is a rather common style of brass but I can't seem to find anything that matches it for inlay strips.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

MaxCohen said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm building a bench that has a built in drawer for storage. I got these great "antique" brass handles for the drawer and now I'm thinking I'd like another accent for the top of the bench. I'd like that same style of brass as an inlay in the top. Basically, I'm looking for antique brass strips for that. However, I can't find anything that matches this type of brass.
> 
> ...


You can use this stuff to give an antique patina to polished brass inlay strips.

Darkening Solution - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Ooo...hadn't thought of that. Looks promising. Thanks for the idea. I wonder how well it works.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Max.. It only restricted you until you got 10 posts, to slow down the spambots. You should be OK posting URLs now.


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

BigJimAK said:


> Max.. It only restricted you until you got 10 posts, to slow down the spambots. You should be OK posting URLs now.


Thanks for that?
Back to the topic at hand...

Has anyone tried a darkening solution? This particular brand isn't getting very good reviews at Amazon - some say it makes brass look more like copper. 

What are some results have people had?


----------



## Brass Maven (Nov 20, 2011)

There are a variety of ways to achieve that old patina on brass. One way is to use commercial darkening agents. There are a other ways to achieve that same look using household items such as ammonia and vinegar.

Check out this site for more information and techniques.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MaxCohen said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm building a bench that has a built in drawer for storage. I got these great "antique" brass handles for the drawer and now I'm thinking I'd like another accent for the top of the bench. I'd like that same style of brass as an inlay in the top. Basically, I'm looking for antique brass strips for that. However, I can't find anything that matches this type of brass.
> 
> ...


Max, are you talking about a work bench or a piece of furniture for inside your home. If a work bench you can't be thinking of giving it much use because this is a shot of my well used bench.


----------

